# CBD oil for my son



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

So, let me start by saying I am not a fad person, that is I typically don’t just take a lot of separate anecdotal evidence as a case to start get on the bandwagon. 

My son has had severe anxiety (more like he is almost constantly in a state of fight or flight) associated with his mental disability. It affects nearly every aspect of his life, socialization, schooling, work, sleep, etc. We have been reluctant for years to put him on any pharmaceuticals. The majority of them come with side effects that often seem worse than the condition we would be treating. 

I read a lot of research articles, on the use of CBD oils... even in that area there does not seem to be a significance in terms of the results that suggest it is effective for all the conditions most CBD distributors claim. I thought what the heck. To get the CBD oils that are 0% THC are expensive and none of this would be covered by insurance. But, I was at a point of my son could not hold a job if he could not get his emotions under control. 

He has been on 10mg dosage (total) twice a day for a week as of this post. We both have seen a difference. It may very well be that it works for him but not others, or that he knows he is taking it and it is having a strong placebo effect. Either way, so far, we are liking the results. 

I will update in a week, two-weeks, etc or until I see something different otherwise. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

I tried/trying it for arthritis pain. I got a 0%thc 1500mg per 60ml bottle (the mg is apparently directly correlated to the bottle amount). I do a standard dropper 1ml a day and noticed it helps with anxiety a bit but doesn't do a thing for my pain. Mine came from cbdMD which seemed fairly reputable. I'm glad it's working for your son.
It's odd how the dosages vary greatly from anxiety to pain to seizures. The seizure control suggested dosages are huge.
It's also odd that a 1500mg in a 60ml bottle suggests a full dropper while a 1500mg in a 30ml bottle suggests a half dropper while being an even smaller dropper (from the shorter bottle). The stuff they sell at convenience stores is really low strength, pretty much a gimmick.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I have a friend who has been active in promoting CBD oil especially for children with seizures. She knows lots of details that I don't. She has been to state and national govt. forums. Her child died from massive seizure hours before child could try the treatment---as she had just been approved.

Excited to hear your excellent results.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I first learned about CBD oil (in depth) only a couple of years ago when an aged relative was dying of a painful disease. I was truly amazed by how much it helped him and all the research I did to educate myself a little about the product!! Very intriguing. I would not hesitate to give it a try in the least!! I hope it helps a ton!


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Good to hear he is doing better.

NIHpubmed is best place to research. If one doesn't want to read the detailed analysis: conclusions section at bottom makes it simple 

Always check to see who funded the studies though.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

red oak said:


> Good to hear he is doing better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Most PubMed publication are funded by NIH. It is the 95% significance that is missing in some of these studies to give enough confidence that this is a panacea. But, yes it is working for us and I am happy for that much. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HolyPepa (Dec 23, 2019)

I think it will help him to cure the pain and some inner problems such as depression or stress. Indeed marijuana is a medical thing and I believe that all organic products helps with it. I tried to smoke some marijuana before and I decided that I really should try a new form of cbd. It gave me a lot of pleasure in my life that I forgot how can I be soo unhappy? So I bought a 500mg cbd oil from the local market and I believe that it can help you since it high quality oil


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

CBD is great, and the research is somewhat mixed on it's impact on anxiety, but I know lots of people that use it for that, and they claim it works well. With zero side effects.

This next bit of advice is not for kids - but if you're an adult, I've been told that balancing THC with CBD at night helps you sleep, magnifies the positive effects of CBD, is good at reducing inflammation, and is a great sleep aid. Apparently the two molecules work best when they are together.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I tried it to pain to get me off NSAIDS, didn’t work.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ikaika said:


> So, let me start by saying I am not a fad person, that is I typically don’t just take a lot of separate anecdotal evidence as a case to start get on the bandwagon.
> 
> My son has had severe anxiety (more like he is almost constantly in a state of fight or flight) associated with his mental disability. It affects nearly every aspect of his life, socialization, schooling, work, sleep, etc. We have been reluctant for years to put him on any pharmaceuticals. The majority of them come with side effects that often seem worse than the condition we would be treating.
> 
> ...


What causes his anxiety?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> What causes his anxiety?




He has a co-morbid diagnosis: autism and bipolar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> He has a co-morbid diagnosis: autism and bipolar
> 
> I’m not so convinced of the bipolar. He definitely is autistic
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Just chiming in with my CBD experience. 

I’m an INTJ-T; most intj are prone to anxiety as we are the consummate overthinkers; the –t just makes it worst. I used to belive that the anxiety kept me sharp and on top of things but no so for the last few years.

Turbulent INTJ (intj-t) vs Assertive INTJ (intj-a) - INTJ vision

I have been taking CBD since Aug 2019 and it has helped a lot. I would not say It was a miracle cure for my anxiety but it takes the edge off.

I drink turmeric tea 10 minutes before I take my CBD . My liver uses up most of Its enzymes on the turmeric allowing more CBD into my system. I can feel the difference.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

The quality of CBD oil makes a difference too. My daughter uses it for anxiety and it has helped her tremendously. I order hers from Global Healing. All their products are fabulous. I take the iodine for my thyroid and the B12. Their probiotics are some of the best I've tried. No, I am not affiliated in anyway with Global Healing, I have just used their products for years.


----------



## HolyPepa (Dec 23, 2019)

It depends..


----------

